# 2007 LeMond Tourmalet Frame Details.



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

I purchased a 2007 LeMond Tourmalet frameset on ebay and wanted to start the acquisition process to outfit it. The LeMond web site has no real details on the frame specs. (Edit: This is the all-aluminum version of the Tourmalet and not the Aluminum/Carbon frame that came in 2008.)

It looks like it takes a clamp-style front derailleur. Any idea what size the clamp should be? 

I'm guessing that it takes a 27.2mm seatpost, but I don't know for sure. 

Thanks in advance for the info. 

Best wishes,

Pete


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

The seatpost is a 27.2mm.

The front derailleur clamp is 34.9mm.

Pete


----------

